# Trouble code 0302 (EGR)



## sl_guy (Nov 13, 2007)

Check engine light came on. I did a test and I got the code 0302. Look it up and it's a problem with the Exhaust Gas Recirculation system.
Would anyone tell me how to clean/fix the EGR?
My car is a 96 maxima
Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You're gonna have to get a car manual for that...like a Haynes manual. 

You have to remove the intake plenum to access the EGR. There are some awkward bolts to remove too.


----------

